# Who said Morse code was dead?!



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Something phishy here. 
Wheuch! Way over my head - maybe an old R/O gone rogue


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

Interesting but I'm afraid the author also doesn't know Morse code. You can in fact send numbers in morse code and special characters. While sailing on a Conoco VLCC with a Spanish crew I sent the Chief Offs birthday wishes to his wife as 'Felicidades Anos' instead of 'Felicidades Años' in Morse of course. Thus wishing her happy ar*eholes instead of happy years. Fortunately they both saw the funny side of it...


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Here in the wilds of Lincolnshire I must admit that I haven't heard any morse now for a number of years. Even the bl****dy pigeons have stopped coo coo ing in morse.
We used to hear DAN in the background of Radio 4 on Medium wave but since we only use VHF now that's gone.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Pigeons. I suspected that the relatively new irritation of 'discovering' morse in any 'noises off' which are just at the margins of being audible were down to my ageing audio transducers. While that is my suspicion my fear is that it is down to my position on the old age dementia spectrum.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have some morse as a ringtone on my phone. Not heard often as I only use it to make calls. I tried to copy it here as it is a standard windows media file but 'It doesn't have an allowed extension'. Something else not possible on this site now. It goes something like .......... Dah Dah Dit ..... Dah De Dah .......... Dah Dah Dit Dit

David

+


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Nokia mobile phones at one time used Morse code for their SMS alert - I have a feeling that for most users it passed over them as 'that noise'.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I know morse was not my strongest suit but are you sure you are not tuned in to the Archers, David?


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> Nokia mobile phones at one time used Morse code for their SMS alert - I have a feeling that for most users it passed over them as 'that noise'.


Apparently it was an ex-GKA R/O who later worked for Nokia who suggested the use of Morse code for the 'SMS' alert - at least that is what I have been told by a few of my GKA colleagues.....

Larry +


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Something else it doesn't do........... I had put spaces in between characters so it could be read. It had all been closed up as a single character. I have actually found edit now so have put dots in between the characters. 

Why are the simple things in life so difficult these days ?

David

+


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

-.-. --- --.. .-- . .- .-. . --- .-.. -.. ..-. .- .-. - ...

(or of similar sentiment. "in the days when simple things were simple and difficult things not that much more so we were not old farts) - I say. This forum has a means of by-passing the autobowdleriser. B.--m, b.lly, t..ts, c..- m, ..-.uck, .--.iss, b.-lls .tc.


----------



## zl1bbw (May 27, 2014)

I use an app IMCKTG ring tone DE GKA 23456 QSX K also sends important contacts name in Morse.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

zl1bbw said:


> I use an app IMCKTG ring tone DE GKA 23456 QSX K also sends important contacts name in Morse.


 That's great, thanks


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Download


Just Learn Morse Code



www.justlearnmorsecode.com




Small free program which has adjustable speed and pitch, punctuation, special morse characters like KA and BT, and accented letters. It produces a .wav file, which you can copy to your ringtones or notifications folder.
You can convert it to mp3 in Audacity and give it a sawtooth waveform or a chirp like CTV!
IMCKTG is probably easier to use.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In a recent poll Radio listeners have voted the most popular theme music is the theme music from the series 'Inspector Morse' Apparently the composer also sometimes included the identity of the killer. The article in the press this morning says that the music includes ' a motif in Morse Code' and later that the theme 'employs 'Morse code letters that spell out the name Morse' 

Not dead yet then !

David

+


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes it can be used 'musically' and quite artistically.
While on a cruise on Queen Mary 2 we attended the usual evening theatre show. At the start of one of the production numbers I heard Morse in the music - my ears pr1cked up and it spelled - 'Cunard', obviously.

Dammit I did not know that spiking one's finger on a thorn was obscene in the USA!😠


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

It's still in use daily by thousands of radio hams worldwide.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Ham radio CW


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The bottom end of the 20m amateur band (14MHz) was flat out this afternoon.

Long path sigs from Europe to the Pacific were quite strong. I worked a station in Vienna from here (Australia), and I was only using about 20 watts.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Troppo said:


> The bottom end of the 20m amateur band (14MHz) was flat out this afternoon.
> 
> Long path sigs from Europe to the Pacific were quite strong. I worked a station in Vienna from here (Australia), and I was only using about 20 watts.


By 1230Z the opening had gone, or at least I could only hear European stations on my mcHF rig. I don't have a great antenna, just a G5RV sharing the roofspace with 3 big I-Beams that hold the roof up.
What antenna were you using?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

spaarks said:


> By 1230Z the opening had gone, or at least I could only hear European stations on my mcHF rig. I don't have a great antenna, just a G5RV sharing the roofspace with 3 big I-Beams that hold the roof up.
> What antenna were you using?


Nothing flash - just a 40m inverted vee, fed with open wire feeder.


----------

